# Two Shot Relay TSB?



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Pi#0924


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks. Sorry about making a whole new thread on this.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## Joegonzales22 (Oct 26, 2013)

Having the relay installed tomorrow. At first the dealer tried to tell me it wasn't covered under warranty. Service adviser insisted that it was a special work request by me. I asked them to look for the tsb. Another gent found it. Part ordered, should be good to go by tomorrow. They didn't seem to familiar with the issue.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Joegonzales22 said:


> Having the relay installed tomorrow. At first the dealer tried to tell me it wasn't covered under warranty. Service adviser insisted that it was a special work request by me. I asked them to look for the tsb. Another gent found it. Part ordered, should be good to go by tomorrow. They didn't seem to familiar with the issue.


It covers multiple vehicles. Supposedly 2014 models got this fix but 2 months ago I found a 3 month old 2014 w/o the fix. 



Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Just left the dealer. They looked it up, called over to order the parts, and made an appointment to fix it for me no questions asked. I'll be taking it in next Friday. My car is a 2014 too.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

So just go in and tell them. Pi#0924?


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

That's what I did. I told them I had a service bulletin I wanted them to look at. He logged in, asked me for the number, and took care of the rest.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

perfect I have a early build 14 and its a single push to open the trunk


----------



## Joegonzales22 (Oct 26, 2013)

Got this done today. No more accidentally hitting the fob and having an open trunk all day or night. Happy about this. It didn't take but 45 to install and my car got a nice wash. Also, while I was at the dealer I asked a service tech how the Cruze axle recall was going. He said horrible! He said that the replacement shafts are six months out. Ouch.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Came out of work about an hour ago to an open trunk. 3rd time now. Glad this will be fixed on Friday.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Daryl said:


> Just left the dealer. They looked it up, called over to order the parts, and made an appointment to fix it for me no questions asked. I'll be taking it in next Friday. My car is a 2014 too.
> 
> Sent from my Droid Ultra


Thank you for the update, Daryl. I am glad you were able to work with your dealership and set up an appointment for next week. If you would like to further discuss your situation or if you have any questions, please feel free to send us a private message. 

Regards, 

Laura M. (assisting)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Thank you for the update, Daryl. I am glad you were able to work with your dealership and set up an appointment for next week. If you would like to further discuss your situation or if you have any questions, please feel free to send us a private message.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> ...



Thanks Laura. I just want to say that Regester Chevrolet is a great dealership that always takes care of me with no questions asked. They make owning a GM vehicle enjoyable.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Daryl said:


> Thanks Laura. I just want to say that Regester Chevrolet is a great dealership that always takes care of me with no questions asked. They make owning a GM vehicle enjoyable.
> 
> Sent from my Droid Ultra


Hello Daryl,

You are more than welcome. We always appreciate any feedback from our customers and it's great to hear how satisfied you are with your dealership. If you would like us to file a formal compliment of their exceptional service, please let us know. Send us a private message with your full contact information, VIN and the dealership name and location. 

Sincerely,

Laura M. (assisting)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## SkidooSteve12 (Jul 5, 2012)

Good luck! I have made the request to my dealer 3 times now to have the 2 shot relay done, even giving them the TSB # and they have not done it yet! In an ongoing investigation to find a smell under the hood, so the TSB will get done, even after they said it can't be performed on my car.


----------



## SkidooSteve12 (Jul 5, 2012)

Took my car back in last night for the smell issue and mentioned that I requested the 2 shot relay done 3 times now and it still hasn't been done. The Service Manager looked on my account and said it had been done already, so he used my key fob and the trunk opened with 1 push of the button. He said he'll look into why it isn't working right.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

SkidooSteve12 said:


> Took my car back in last night for the smell issue and mentioned that I requested the 2 shot relay done 3 times now and it still hasn't been done. The Service Manager looked on my account and said it had been done already, so he used my key fob and the trunk opened with 1 push of the button. He said he'll look into why it isn't working right.


Only two reasons it would not be working, faulty new relay(unlikely) or they actually didn't preform the work and just pushed the paper work to get paid by GM. This might be a good indicator to find a new dealer.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Only two reasons it would not be working, faulty new relay(unlikely) or they actually didn't preform the work and just pushed the paper work to get paid by GM. This might be a good indicator to find a new dealer.


Yea there's really no need to give someone the run around on this. It's a simple fix that will make the customer happy, and the dealer gets paid by GM for the work. Never understood why some dealers make a big deal over these things.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## bloberg19 (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey guys I just wanted to update the tsb #PI0924A issued 2/28/2014


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

bloberg19 said:


> Hey guys I just wanted to update the tsb #PI0924A issued 2/28/2014


Anyone know what the changes to this PI are?


----------



## SkidooSteve12 (Jul 5, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Only two reasons it would not be working, faulty new relay(unlikely) or they actually didn't preform the work and just pushed the paper work to get paid by GM. This might be a good indicator to find a new dealer.


Yeah this isn't my "normal" service dealer, but dealing with them to fix issues started before my warranty expired.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I got the 2 Shot relay done about 8 months ago on my last Cruze and it was bitter sweet. Sometimes the stupid relay didn't register when you hit the button and I would have to hit the rubber trunk button 5-6 times for the **** thing to open and the same found to be true with the key fob. I know there was one instance where I had to hit the remote like 10 times for the trunk to pop. It was a pain. I have the factory single shot in my 14 and haven't had any unwanted trunk openings so far.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Yea, that would be a major pain. Hopefully mine doesn't act like that afterward lol!

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## bloberg19 (Oct 21, 2013)

The only reason I know of is to include the 2014 model year


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Just had mine done at the dealer this morning. Works perfectly. Shouldn't have anymore unwanted opening issues now.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

CruzeTech said:


> I got the 2 Shot relay done about 8 months ago on my last Cruze and it was bitter sweet. Sometimes the stupid relay didn't register when you hit the button and I would have to hit the rubber trunk button 5-6 times for the **** thing to open and the same found to be true with the key fob. I know there was one instance where I had to hit the remote like 10 times for the trunk to pop. It was a pain. I have the factory single shot in my 14 and haven't had any unwanted trunk openings so far.


The only time I had issues with the two shot relay was when I had a failing trunk release switch. Not only would I experience what you describe, but when using the trunk button it would pop the latch and pop back slightly causing the trunk to not latch when you went to close it. I had to hit the trunk switch again to pop it fully open. This behavior was the last three days the trunk switch worked on my car. 

After thinking about it I feel that unintended behavior would have probably caused the trunk to pop open if I did not have the two shot relay.


----------



## SkidooSteve12 (Jul 5, 2012)

My dealer informed me that certain years and VIN #'s can not have this TSB done and relay added. Mine being one of them, 2012 ECO 6M, no options package. :question:


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

SkidooSteve12 said:


> My dealer informed me that certain years and VIN #'s can not have this TSB done and relay added. Mine being one of them, 2012 ECO 6M, no options package. :question:



There should be nothing different on your car that would stop this fix from being applied. Have you tried another dealer?


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

^This^ As long as your under the bumper to bumper warranty this TSB can be performed.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

CruzeTech said:


> I got the 2 Shot relay done about 8 months ago on my last Cruze and it was bitter sweet. Sometimes the stupid relay didn't register when you hit the button and I would have to hit the rubber trunk button 5-6 times for the **** thing to open and the same found to be true with the key fob. I know there was one instance where I had to hit the remote like 10 times for the trunk to pop. It was a pain. I have the factory single shot in my 14 and haven't had any unwanted trunk openings so far.


I just left the dealer for this issue. Trunk button was the culprit for that. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi skidooSteve12,

I understand that you have some concerns with your Cruze. I will be glad to look further into this for you. Please send us a private message including your VIN if any extra assistance is needed. I look forward to hear from you!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I have to get this done on my 14 as well, something to add to the next oil change.

Sick of finding my trunk open.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

CruzeTech said:


> I got the 2 Shot relay done about 8 months ago on my last Cruze and it was bitter sweet. Sometimes the stupid relay didn't register when you hit the button and I would have to hit the rubber trunk button 5-6 times for the **** thing to open and the same found to be true with the key fob. I know there was one instance where I had to hit the remote like 10 times for the trunk to pop. It was a pain. I have the factory single shot in my 14 and haven't had any unwanted trunk openings so far.





Merc6 said:


> I just left the dealer for this issue. Trunk button was the culprit for that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iFail 5s


Spoke too soon that's happening again. There also seems to be a time delay window on unlocked doors. Unlock the car and the trunk will never open via remote or surface mount trunk button after it sits unlocked for a while. I experienced this at lordstown when quick detailing my car before the meet and tried to get back into the trunk for another microfiber. You have to lock then unlock again.....


----------



## Joegonzales22 (Oct 26, 2013)

I smell a redesign... GM do you smell what's cooking??


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

I just installed this on my '13 Eco, and it works like crap. It worked for a few times. but now the remote won't open the trunk. The rubber button at the trunk works, but it takes 3 pushes typically. My brother has another relay, which he has yet to install, so I'll see if his relay works better. Unintended trunk opening hasn't been a big deal on my two '12 Eco's. For some reason, maybe the remote, the '13 is way worse.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

Actually the double shot works fine. I had to slow down and use two longer pushes instead of two quick ones.


----------

